# Lime Rock Park



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

*BMW at Lime Rock Park*

Hey all, 
I was just wondering if enyone from the board will
be coming to Lime Rock to go to the Vintage Festival.
BMW is holding the event from Aug. 29th through
Sept. 1st. It should be an absolute blast. There will 
be some much to do. Check out Lime Rock Park's
website www.limerock.com. There are going to be some 
F1 cars there as well as Porsche, Aston Martin, Ferrari,
Bentley, DeTomaso, Bugatti and of course BMW as well
as a host of other cars. Many old and new BMw's!!


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

Are they running the event in conjuction?


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

Dougdogs are you going?


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats cool. Hopefully I will be able camp 
and stay the weekend. :dunno:


----------

